# [SOLVED] Cpu settings not accessable



## alank950 (Jun 30, 2011)

Was trying to adjust the cpu frequency but i cannot get the keyboard buttons to highlight the settings.It will highlight some other settings on the cpu bios page but not the actuall cpu stuff.Is there a way of accessing this so i can make changes?.

Asus gene 2 mainboard,with an i7 920 running at 3.0ghz...
Stable temps are 54% but am having trouble with the computer booting up and want to try the default setting of 2.67ghz.
I need to boot up twice as the screen always freezes the first time.Could it be the voltage setting?.Cpu configuration is not highlighted on the page???


----------

